# tube jig help needed



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

hey what u guys do to prevent hangups on rocky bottom? im using 1/8 or 1/16 oz and still get stuck really bad. should i texas rig it or something?


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I texas rig my tubes 99% of the time...the exposed hook thing doesn't usually work for me.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Yes definetely Texas rig and skin hook to avoid hangups. If you're still having trouble maybe you should peg your weight. If you're using a bullet style slip weight Texas rigged sometimes when you come over a branch or rock the weight slides forward but the tube is still on the other side of the branch or rock. This makes you feel something out of the ordinary. Which in turn makes you think you're possibly getting a bite. Then when you go and set the hook its buried in the structure. 

Also if its really rocky try drop shotting the tube. That'll work much better IMO.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I use Oldham's tube jig heads in 1/8 oz and 3/16 oz sizes. The built in weedguard works well in preventing snag ups and I like the way it makes the tube perform. I also add a rattle to this rig with every tie on. Hope this helps.


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks everyone. my problem was the jig head not hook gets hung up. guess i'll try drop shot style


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

If I'm working an area that I keep hanging up in I will put the bullet weight inside of the tube. I've never had a problem with them staying put. Just insert the smaller end first and make sure your hook is big enough to allow the tube to slide out of the way when you set the hook.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Reel Man said:


> If I'm working an area that I keep hanging up in I will put the bullet weight inside of the tube. I've never had a problem with them staying put. Just insert the smaller end first and make sure your hook is big enough to allow the tube to slide out of the way when you set the hook.


How do you rig the hook with the bullet weight inside the tube. Sounds like a great idea but I can't picture the mechanics.

thanks


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

should i texas rig it or something?[/QUOTE]

Yes


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Thats a "reely" good idea there Reel man. I'll have to try that sometime. I like when anglers think outside of the box. Unless theres a better way I assume you just thread the hook thru the tube like normal. Pull the hook a few inches past the tube, cut the line, attach the bullett, then retie you hook and re-T rig it? So you'd actually use the hook like a needle and thread. 

Ok now you tell us how you're supposed to do it the right way.

I just re-read Flymans original post and realized he is using a weighted jig head and a tube jig. I never do this. When fishing a tube I just use a Gammy EWG worm hook #4 for a 3-4" tube T-rigged with a small sliding bullett weight or even pegged weight depending on the cover im throwing at. I only use weighted jig heads for twister tails and shaky head rigs with a finesse worm.


----------



## Mr. Roostertail (Jun 17, 2005)

Putting the weight inside the tube works for me as well. You can even use a round split shot. I try to find one that is just a little bigger than the opening in the back of the tube. First I push it all the way to the front of the tube. Then I insert the hook as normal. Every few casts you may need to adjust the weight back to the front of the tube.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

they make alot of different styles of tube weights that are internal. some even have rattles.


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

ok so i tried texas rigging and i like it. but i also tried sticking the bullet weight inside the tube n that is even better-less hangups on rocky bottom. however the weight inside tears up the tube. thanks for all the help guys


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I always stick cheap bullet weights down inside my tubes. It has worked great for me for years.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

flyman said:


> ok so i tried texas rigging and i like it. but i also tried sticking the bullet weight inside the tube n that is even better-less hangups on rocky bottom. however the weight inside tears up the tube. thanks for all the help guys



Now you got the right idea!


----------

